# i hope work in USA



## malik330 (Feb 20, 2010)

HELLO EVERYBODY

really i want work there i want to see what is this USA i want to know how the people live there, it is hard i think coz everything money hahahahahaa
if i have job there really never i will say NO coz i want go there and i want see hows life there.

i have experience maybe 7 years 4 years im working on the administrator management in the hospital and 3 years im working technical support for computer coz that my speculate i love computer im working on the Saudi Arabia but im from Palestine but there i dont like it coz no body respect the foreign like me 

really if any job there on USA for computer or admin management im ready i can go there and start for work really im really i like people looking hard work and they r so serous for work IF SOMEBODY HAVE JOB PLZ IM HERE HAHAHAHAH THANKS A LOT:clap2:

thanks


----------



## dabro3d (Feb 20, 2010)

*work in usa...*



malik330 said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY
> 
> really i want work there i want to see what is this USA i want to know how the people live there, it is hard i think coz everything money hahahahahaa
> if i have job there really never i will say NO coz i want go there and i want see hows life there.
> ...


life in the usa is boring. just work, work, work...and more guns than people, so bring one ! maybe you should visit first and decide if you like it or not. or join the marines and go to irak or afgan and lose a limb or two...oh yeah, and if want to live near the ocean, i hope you have lots of money and a good job...good luck getting a work visa.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

dabro3d said:


> life in the usa is boring. just work, work, work...and more guns than people, so bring one ! maybe you should visit first and decide if you like it or not. or join the marines and go to irak or afgan and lose a limb or two...oh yeah, and if want to live near the ocean, i hope you have lots of money and a good job...good luck getting a work visa.


Sounds like you need to get out more, or maybe get a gun yourself and head down the range


----------



## dabro3d (Feb 20, 2010)

Wayfarer said:


> Sounds like you need to get out more, or maybe get a gun yourself and head down the range


nah, 18 months in vietnam as a u.s. marine cured me of needing to own a gun or go to a range...


----------



## malik330 (Feb 20, 2010)

hahahahaha guns hahaha i know USA is some states it is very poring and i dont care what happens in the Iraq coz that not my problem hahahahahah marens they r go to iraq and more have problem ,, i know it is work work but u have good idea i should be go there like visit then i will see it is nice or not


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The points are moot. The OP has written nothing to suggest he has any reasonable chance of securing suitable status.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe just those that have little going for them in life are the only ones the good ol' US of A can attract these days? Shame! I think it won't be too long before more want to leave than arrive, like happened in the past with Ireland. How long before assisted passage to the US from Europe for $10 all in, ANYONE welcome?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tictactoe said:


> Maybe just those that have little going for them in life are the only ones the good ol' US of A can attract these days? Shame! I think it won't be too long before more want to leave than arrive, like happened in the past with Ireland. How long before assisted passage to the US from Europe for $10 all in, ANYONE welcome?


You misunderstand American immigration policy -- it's there to keep folks out except under certain, very limited circumstances.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Sounds like you need to get out more, or maybe get a gun yourself and head down the range


Wayfarer, what fantasy are you living in? The Dude - dabro - is 100% correct, living in the USA sucks big time. Maybe you should open your eyes and get in touch with reality mate. You can click your heels 3 times over and over all you want but you're still stuck in a sh*thole place with Toto, Dorothy (now addicted to meth) ,and the whole opium processing gang - hey, what ever get's you through the night as they say (BTW, The Wizard couldn't get Health Insurance, some kind of preexisting condition with his left testicle - OUCH !!!) 

REALITY FIRST MY FRIEND !!!! Zoom


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

*I feel the US immigration policy is to keep folk IN!*

I recall the INS granting me permission of residency pending adjustment of status to such, and the inability to leave the Country, while ongoing. The whole immigration situation, like the economy, will change fast. Initially, it will become more difficult to enter to reside, then the process I feel will go into reverse, as nobody will be willing to migrate to the USA. Many folk I met. all US Citizens, were eager to depart the US (well those with a high level of achievement in life did). The remainder DREAMED of leaving, I was lucky I got out just in time back to London, but happy to advise anyone with desire to better themselves by being in the UK with upfront knowledge of how to access good jobs and accommodation.


Fatbrit said:


> You misunderstand American immigration policy -- it's there to keep folks out except under certain, very limited circumstances.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

*Usa>>>>>>uk*

I wish to add that I am assisting two Brits who are highly educated individuals, both still employed in highly paid jobs within the US but very keen to depart and see heathrow again! The problems, as I am sure you have encountered with those online, are similar, e.g. how to get accommodated in a Country that is still very expensive to acquire property in (compared to US), and the lack of quality employment. Their is I feel already a mass exodus trying to escape now (have you not noticed?). Some are lucky and return to live with relatives, some have no relatives and larger families. I know one thing, I'm darn pleased I'm this side of the pond (well at least for the next half decade). Maybe, you may need advice one day soon too.


Fatbrit said:


> You misunderstand American immigration policy -- it's there to keep folks out except under certain, very limited circumstances.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tictactoe said:


> I wish to add that I am assisting two Brits who are highly educated individuals, both still employed in highly paid jobs within the US but very keen to depart and see heathrow again! The problems, as I am sure you have encountered with those online, are similar, e.g. how to get accommodated in a Country that is still very expensive to acquire property in (compared to US), and the lack of quality employment. Their is I feel already a mass exodus trying to escape now (have you not noticed?). Some are lucky and return to live with relatives, some have no relatives and larger families. I know one thing, I'm darn pleased I'm this side of the pond (well at least for the next half decade). Maybe, you may need advice one day soon too.


Tell your friends to naturalize first. I've lost count of the number who return home to find it's moved on without them and it's no longer home. Then they start from scratch as they try to return.

I can live either side -- they're both good and bad for me. Although I prefer continental Europa to that bleak island....despite it being my birthplace.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tictactoe said:


> I recall the INS granting me permission of residency pending adjustment of status to such, and the inability to leave the Country, while ongoing. The whole immigration situation, like the economy, will change fast. Initially, it will become more difficult to enter to reside, then the process I feel will go into reverse, as nobody will be willing to migrate to the USA. Many folk I met. all US Citizens, were eager to depart the US (well those with a high level of achievement in life did). The remainder DREAMED of leaving, I was lucky I got out just in time back to London, but happy to advise anyone with desire to better themselves by being in the UK with upfront knowledge of how to access good jobs and accommodation.


Comprehensive immigration reform is coming shortly. Somewhere between the deafening cries of the _No Amnesty!_ dodos shooting themselves in their stupid feet, there will no doubt be fundamental changes.

Surprised how many Brits do want to emigrate here based on their annual Orlando hols. I feel like a mean ****** telling the vast majority that they'll never make it -- but feel it's best to be realistic. Most Americans don't even hold a passport, never mind living in foreign climes


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I recall working as a parent teacher in the local school, most of the kids could not even name the adjacent States (when I lived out west), Geography not taught it seems. Fla, well like Spain I guess you go there think it's great, and want to live there. Not keen on Fla, lived there, very humid (although liked visiting St Augustine on day's off as reminded me of Europe, being the USA's oldest city). Problem with the UK, is that apart from this winter, is it very warm compared to how it used to be. Summers (like 2003) with temperatures of 105f (with no central air in your house,Global Warming,who knows) and now winters of -20c(not sure what that is in f). Have lived from Dorset to Perthshire (sussex born though), and can honestly say I think it is a great Country(proven recently by a totally unexplained HUGE rise in those residents wanting citizenship that have migrated from overseas), never met an American who wanted to leave. But as you know people are driven by economics as a major factor, well those that have cash anyhow. Main sticking point to ex-pats in USA seems to be health care, and needing a HUGE 401k, or major provision for when they retire of some nature. Trust me, like Marks & Spencer (on it's last legs basically, following Primark being top dog now), ditto US, has lost I believe its edge. End result, loads of Brits cannot sell their property (same in Spain too), and return to stability, shame indeed. If I can help I will


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

A bit about Holiday's, I think that is how my parents ended-up moving to Bournemouth. Never keen on the place, mind you I did end-up owning a property close to the most expensive real estate in the World (Sandbanks, Poole), I must say that although it looks very similar to Florida, and is often compared to Fla with the opulence of it's pastel shaded milti-million pound properties, at least it's only 100 miles from London. Can someone tell me anything about Britain that is lacking in 2010? All I read is folk who migrated to the US years ago, not aware we have drive thru McDonalds, Wal-Mart in every city (ASDA), and a Starbucks on every corner. If you want US style life it is here, (most don't though). Most are happy to see their GP with no co-pays needed, happy exist in a society still mainly minus gun crime and guns, and happy to know that they are home in a Country where they are free to work without the need of permits and hassle. For me, I , following my experiences, place a Union Flag outside (and as you know we don't have a lot of flags here, so too do my friends who have migrated here). We love our Country, and those who wish to reside here we embrace and welcome.


Fatbrit said:


> Comprehensive immigration reform is coming shortly. Somewhere between the deafening cries of the _No Amnesty!_ dodos shooting themselves in their stupid feet, there will no doubt be fundamental changes.
> 
> Surprised how many Brits do want to emigrate here based on their annual Orlando hols. I feel like a mean ****** telling the vast majority that they'll never make it -- but feel it's best to be realistic. Most Americans don't even hold a passport, never mind living in foreign climes


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Finally, I see you are in AZ. I lived at one time in Mesa (Pheonix), also Bullhead City, part of that tri-State area. I had a neighbour who did not like the heat (a Brit by origin), who worked at Safeway. When asked surely, you get used to it, the response was NO you learn to accept it though. Well, I guess that is correct. I liked seeing the Colorado river each day, but must admit the witnessing of the London Jet boats that would traverse the river (going to London Bridge, further down), did seem somewhat surreal. Those who have migrated to return to the UK, initially find it hard. Usually, due to having to live in less pleasant accommodation due to finances. Then, having to take a lower paid job than they left with. But the major factor is that making new friends if you have spent a long time away. At least within the UK you make GENUINE friends, who think like you do! After a few years your back on your feet wondering why you ever left, maybe it was a dream (or nightmare for some). But the Britain of today, is used to this syndrome. You see, their is still enormous wealth within Britain of 2010, often held by a mixed proportion of residents, often migrant, it can be frustrating for newly returned. A LOT of support is needed, sadly Britain is a VERY desirable place to live, you have to compete with many just to get back to where you were prior to leaving, not easy. Immigration is VERY tough, even for former Brits now too it presents many obstacles (e.g. Getting benefits or right to reside sometimes). Not an easy World in 2010 I feel


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well 
I'll be heading over to the states shortly. I know people over there who are decent and salt-of-the-earth.
I don't mind the heat, love hunting and I thrive on a hard-work ethic. Perhaps there are a few on here that would be better off switching places?


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Hunter gatherers, living a BASIC primitive lifestyle some would say. Take your gun into Starbucks, I believe others are trying to 'prove' something about 'sophisticated' life in USA. For me, I think Europe takes a lot of beating, on all counts. For each their own, maybe you could bust a couple of bunnies as they say, or something larger, sorry but I'm off to catch the tube now and hope that I don't find any mountain lions on board the train, Gosh, I do believe that the heat down there in the summer bought out rattle snakes at Leicester Square station, and I was plagued by scorpions the size of your hand on the Bakerloo line, darn things (mind you someone said it was hallucinations bought on by excessive drink), I think it extended to a steam train I saw going around Harrah's Casino in Laughlin (that IS true!) NV/AZ (only in America would you see that without it being alcohol induced!)


Wayfarer said:


> Well
> I'll be heading over to the states shortly. I know people over there who are decent and salt-of-the-earth.
> I don't mind the heat, love hunting and I thrive on a hard-work ethic. Perhaps there are a few on here that would be better off switching places?


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

*The grass is always greener?*



Wayfarer said:


> Well
> I'll be heading over to the states shortly. I know people over there who are decent and salt-of-the-earth.
> I don't mind the heat, love hunting and I thrive on a hard-work ethic. Perhaps there are a few on here that would be better off switching places?


Well, this is one hard-working, salt-of-the-earth Yank who has had it with the heat after 20 years in Texas and would trade places with you in a second if I could. Unfortunately, unless you've got a multi-national corporation sponsoring you, it's not so easy getting into Britain, or the rest of the EU for that matter.

Thank god Mexico isn't so darned picky!


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a person ask me what American culture was, I then asked for replies myself, this I feel was the best "Ethnocentric. We think we’re the best, our way is the best, and every other way in the world is inferior or wrong." I guess that sums up my thoughts too. If you can live with that move there, if not avoid!


ken_in_dfw said:


> Well, this is one hard-working, salt-of-the-earth Yank who has had it with the heat after 20 years in Texas and would trade places with you in a second if I could. Unfortunately, unless you've got a multi-national corporation sponsoring you, it's not so easy getting into Britain, or the rest of the EU for that matter.
> 
> Thank god Mexico isn't so darned picky!


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes - I'm an American, but quite honestly - I have 1 kid in college & 2 in high school, but been seriously thinking of heading north & suggesting they do too, once done with schooling.

Serious political mess, I think. Everything is run by the corporations & good luck trying to vote in any kind of change because the lobbyists bribe everyone. Health insurance costs are predicted to be around $20,000 a year for family coverage by 2020 if they don't change it, and already average over $13,000 a year. Not so great for young people trying to get established.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Where North do you move, Canada?
That's the only place with State run health care. I think the US is in a total mess, Fatbrit does NOT like me I feel for being honest in my opinion, so if I dare tell what I see to be the TRUTH I WILL BE BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I do not dislike the US or Americans (I raised my kids out west), but I am saddened by what I see, the direction the US has gone in, and to be honest it brings tears to my eyes (and I am British!). 

OK Britain IS NOT PERFECT, far from it, but we do have still free health care (rant all you like about how good/bad it is), a very inclusive welfare system, free dental and our schools are still reasonably good. The Americans I meet who live in London, are even more critical of the US than me, but if I dare say it with a British accent I am almost castigated to hell!!!!!

I feel for you buddy, I honestly do, especially as one who has had to, in the past, stand in line at food banks in -15f !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CLawson said:


> Yes - I'm an American, but quite honestly - I have 1 kid in college & 2 in high school, but been seriously thinking of heading north & suggesting they do too, once done with schooling.
> 
> Serious political mess, I think. Everything is run by the corporations & good luck trying to vote in any kind of change because the lobbyists bribe everyone. Health insurance costs are predicted to be around $20,000 a year for family coverage by 2020 if they don't change it, and already average over $13,000 a year. Not so great for young people trying to get established.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Fatbrit states that I should not write off the US just yet and it will reinvent itself, let's hope that is sooner rather than later. I see a major split within the US, those who want reform and those who don't. OK walking into Starbucks gun in holster maybe be sending out a message, but NOT a good one overseas. We see a Nation that is living in the past, while we are, and many other countries trying to rid our countries of guns (and make the Police the only people who enforce the law), this crops up. Freedoms are fine, but they have to be moderated (I see a TOTAL lack of freedom of speech within the US for instance). I see a VERY insecure Country now, that is going around slinging out arms and legs hitting in all directions! But, the essence of all that made America GREAT is being lost in the process, and the great is not wearing guns in starbucks (it's CHILDISH)!
Let's see America up there again on top of the World with DIGNITY, to be honest I think it's had it for decades to come (and for the sake of my Son resident in Fla, I HOPE NOT!)


CLawson said:


> Yes - I'm an American, but quite honestly - I have 1 kid in college & 2 in high school, but been seriously thinking of heading north & suggesting they do too, once done with schooling.
> 
> Serious political mess, I think. Everything is run by the corporations & good luck trying to vote in any kind of change because the lobbyists bribe everyone. Health insurance costs are predicted to be around $20,000 a year for family coverage by 2020 if they don't change it, and already average over $13,000 a year. Not so great for young people trying to get established.


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, I do very well know what you mean. I've always lived here, and the changes that have taken place, even in the people, has been so dramatic these past 10 years. I've nearly given up on American media. Believe it or not (and I didn't want to, to be 100% honest) but I've started reading Pravda at least once a week to get a balanced view of things. I skim through the European news too, for another perspective. 

I've been to Canada several times, though not in recent years. There is alot that appeals to me about Canada. Whether or not I will make the move....we'll see. Would be hard to leave for sure. 

My ancestors are Irish and Dutch. They left there over 200 years ago to come here in search of a better life - I wonder if it's time for me to move on sometimes. One of these days, I hope to visit Ireland, but don't know that I could ever actually move there with my parents being elderly.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

The day America CHANGED For me I was sitting in my small store (I did computer repairs) that I owned out west, the news was on TV the day was 9/11. The images I saw were horrific, I did two jobs and was working for a credit card company in Salt Lake. Driving along the I80 I recall seeing many Police and army vehicles, not usually present. Afterwards, I because of my accent, was not greeted with 'I love your accent where are you from', but suspicion that I was foreign (and kind of what are you doing here?).

That event of vulnerability I believe took America in the WRONG direction, and it has NOT recovered, financially, politically or emotionally. (I could be wrong, but don't think so).

By all means feel free to read any literature you wish to get a balanced view. One question on US Immigration forms I had to answer, 'have you ever belonged to the Communist Party' (along with the laughable, 'have you ever been a spy, IF I WAS A SPY I WOULDN'T BE COMPLETING THE STUPID FORM WOULD I!!), well in a demorcratic society, surely that is an option if you wish to (NOT THAT I DO!). What if I had said YES to that question, would I be denied the ability to remain, what 'free' country acts like that?? In Britain, I can belong to the Communists or Nick Griffins ultra-right BNP party, if I wish. IT'S A FREE COUNTRY!!




CLawson said:


> Yes, I do very well know what you mean. I've always lived here, and the changes that have taken place, even in the people, has been so dramatic these past 10 years. I've nearly given up on American media. Believe it or not (and I didn't want to, to be 100% honest) but I've started reading Pravda at least once a week to get a balanced view of things. I skim through the European news too, for another perspective.
> 
> I've been to Canada several times, though not in recent years. There is alot that appeals to me about Canada. Whether or not I will make the move....we'll see. Would be hard to leave for sure.
> 
> My ancestors are Irish and Dutch. They left there over 200 years ago to come here in search of a better life - I wonder if it's time for me to move on sometimes. One of these days, I hope to visit Ireland, but don't know that I could ever actually move there with my parents being elderly.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

For news that I feel I can trust I go to the BBC website (they are I feel a little left-wing at times but mainly unbiased) If you wish to listen to my local news and talk radio, it's LBC and serves London (It's a bit right-wing, unless you listen to Ken Livingstone's shows, he's the former Labour Mayor of London (like or loathe his politics, he's a great guy still, (still obsessed with his bendi-buses that were too long to fit london roads)) Well best of luck, in the US. Why not visit Europe one day? You may like what you see, don't be put off if Londoner's seem 'rude', it's only superficial beneath that they are a great bunch of people, and you I am sure one visit will lead to many more, it was once stated "That when a Man (or I guess woman too), is tired of London he is tired of life" How true, you NEVER get bored here, I love London and wish as many Americans as possible can see our beautiful city.


CLawson said:


> Yes, I do very well know what you mean. I've always lived here, and the changes that have taken place, even in the people, has been so dramatic these past 10 years. I've nearly given up on American media. Believe it or not (and I didn't want to, to be 100% honest) but I've started reading Pravda at least once a week to get a balanced view of things. I skim through the European news too, for another perspective.
> 
> I've been to Canada several times, though not in recent years. There is alot that appeals to me about Canada. Whether or not I will make the move....we'll see. Would be hard to leave for sure.
> 
> My ancestors are Irish and Dutch. They left there over 200 years ago to come here in search of a better life - I wonder if it's time for me to move on sometimes. One of these days, I hope to visit Ireland, but don't know that I could ever actually move there with my parents being elderly.


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you may be correct there...hadn't really thought about it, but since you mention it, it does seem that the change all started then - 9/11

I hope that I do one day get to Europe, as well as a good many other places as well. So far I've only managed to see most of the US, and a very small part of Canada and Mexico. 

I'm kind of limited on news casts, since we have neither cable nor high speed internet where I am (only dial-up). But I will check out your BBC

For heaven's sake - I had no idea that they asked such things...are you a spy... Sounds like "cold-war" leftovers or something. Seems like we ought to have moved past all of that by now. 

I hope that things work out for you, and who knows, maybe we will reinvent ourselves - it's into what that concerns me at this point though.


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

I had to giggle when I read about your news being left-wing and right-wing - I guess we all struggle with that huh?


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

What indeed will the US morph into? It's a blank canvas, it's whatever Americans want it to become. I hope and pray, it is the America I loved and respected prior to recent times, the America that you were proud (as a migrant), to place your hand over your heart and pledge allegiance to. Who knows, a lot of foul water seems to have flowed under the bridge since. I hope ALL Americans will unite to find common ground, be more open minded, less insular and come back into this year 2010 as again the proud Nation of the greatest country on god's earth (and that greatness is demonstrated by compassion, love and understanding of others within this world, not aggression born out of fear and ignorance of the World as a whole). I have faith America WILL recover, but it may take a long, long time (you can help your own country, as just that one small bit will assist), we all in Britain WANT the US back up there as our allies.


CLawson said:


> I think you may be correct there...hadn't really thought about it, but since you mention it, it does seem that the change all started then - 9/11
> 
> I hope that I do one day get to Europe, as well as a good many other places as well. So far I've only managed to see most of the US, and a very small part of Canada and Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## CLawson (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, we really were a different country. I feel badly for my teenagers sometimes, because they've come up a such a bad time. I had it way better when I was their age. People lived and let live. There weren't all of these blasted rules and laws against every little diddling thing. I don't know if it's paranoia or what exactly.

I've always enjoyed hearing the stories of all of the people that I've known from around the world. They've always got a story - and alot more facinating than my own. I've always felt that it must take an enormous amount of courage to make such a move - half way around the world. 

Sometimes, seeing your country through their eyes gives you reason enough to try again.


----------



## tictactoe (Feb 24, 2010)

Time sadly, does not stand still. The Britain of today is different to when I was brought up in the 60/70s. I recall when you could leave your door open, when street crime was rare etc. America's problems too are a sign of the times. I think to a degree American folk are very pleasant but in order to respond to the changing World over reacted to events that have unfolded. Britain, bombed by the German's and subject to terrorist campaigns (like the IRA when I grew up, during the sad era of 'the troubles'), maybe a little different to how it responds to such incidents as 9/11 (eg 7/7). Their is still war damage evident in London, it serves as a reminder. I think it is an exciting era, but I feel it may not harm Britain or the US if things (as I believe they will) get just a little worse. I feel it will bring our two great Nations a little closer together (and also other countries of Europe to the US too), when America hurts so do we, we are allies that will never divide, but we are vastly different too. Still said enough on this subject!


CLawson said:


> You know, we really were a different country. I feel badly for my teenagers sometimes, because they've come up a such a bad time. I had it way better when I was their age. People lived and let live. There weren't all of these blasted rules and laws against every little diddling thing. I don't know if it's paranoia or what exactly.
> 
> I've always enjoyed hearing the stories of all of the people that I've known from around the world. They've always got a story - and alot more facinating than my own. I've always felt that it must take an enormous amount of courage to make such a move - half way around the world.
> 
> Sometimes, seeing your country through their eyes gives you reason enough to try again.


----------

